# Looking for recommended Golden Visa Lawyer in the Algarve



## AC1234 (Jul 13, 2018)

Hi,
As the title says, I'm looking for a lawyer in the Algarve who is experienced in successfully managing Golden Visa applications for UK citizens now we are out of the EU.
Can anyone recommend a good lawyer, please?
I'm trying to avoid the 'give us your money and trust us' agencies by going direct to someone reliable who has a proven track record.
Thanks, in advance, for your help.


----------

